# Super mario rpg rom



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I am completely stuck. I am in Mallows castle after defeating the big bird and that girl. I am supposed to see the queen, I think. Every door in the castle is opened except the back door which I think is the kings courtroom. I cannot get in!

I go outside to see if I missed anything and on the left is a bus that is being prepared for me but it is not ready yet. I cannot see the bus that is just what the guy standing there said.

Is the game messed up or is the kings door supposed to be locked?


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

When you defeated the "Queen", she dropped the key. Go back to where you defeated her and look for it.

btw....the "girl" is the Queen. 

Have a great evening,
Nat


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Thank you. That helps alot!


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

You're welcome. 

Please let me know if it solved your problem.

Have a great evening,
Nat


----------



## Gothic-slaye (Aug 27, 2004)

I NEED ONE BAD please help me find one if you could emial me at [email protected] and tell me where i can get on PLEASE I NEED to play this game BAD cheers


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Gothic-Slaye:

ROMs are illegal! Don't look for help finding one here. Your posts have been reported.


----------



## Gothic-slaye (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry i didn't realise!!! honest i promise i wont do it again


----------



## GadwinDuil (Oct 18, 2004)

brushmaster1 said:


> Gothic-Slaye:
> 
> ROMs are illegal! Don't look for help finding one here. Your posts have been reported.


Hey man, ROMs arn't *illegal*. You are legally able to use a ROM as long as you own the cartrige. And don't you tell me "If you have the cartrige, play that instead". I own Super Mario RPG on SNES, But those cartrides arn't very reliable, and delete games often, So I use ROMs, Instead of my cartriges. So, Gothic-slaye, You can have a ROM of a game if you want, Just say you own the game first


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> You are legally able to use a ROM as long as you own the cartrige


No you're not. That's some bullcrap that someone came up with, just like 'You can have on your computer for 24hrs then you need to delete it'. It's piracy. True you (person downloading) is not paying for it, but the manufacturer is losing on the sale because some jerkoff decided to make an illegal copy of it.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

FOOD FIGHT! 
me throws a pie..... =)

http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp :

"Can I Download a Nintendo ROM from the Internet if I Already Own the Authentic Game?

There is a good deal of misinformation on the Internet regarding the backup/archival copy exception. It is not a "second copy" rule and is often mistakenly cited for the proposition that if you have one lawful copy of a copyrighted work, you are entitled to have a second copy of the copyrighted work even if that second copy is an infringing copy. The backup/archival copy exception is a very narrow limitation relating to a copy being made by the rightful owner of an authentic game to ensure he or she has one in the event of damage or destruction of the authentic. Therefore, whether you have an authentic game or not, or whether you have possession of a Nintendo ROM for a limited amount of time, i.e. 24 hours, it is illegal to download and play a Nintendo ROM from the Internet."

"*The backup/archival copy exception is a very narrow limitation*..."
"it is illegal *to download and play * a Nintendo ROM *from the Internet.*"
notice they do no explicitly state you cannot backup your own game - 
just cant upload them, download them, share them, etc...
edit - "an infringing copy" - so no you can't download a backup of a rom you legally own because THAT rom is being shared- therefore infringing on copyright-

no matter to me- not a big snes fan - just wanted to fling a pie


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

This is definatly a delete worthy thread...


----------



## GadwinDuil (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, First, Let me clarify, I never said anything about *downloading* roms 
But Having a ROM on your computer. Back-up copies of Games on your computer, In my eyes, is the exact same deal as "Ripping" a CD onto your computer. You *backup* the songs onto your computer, in the case your Cd breaks or is scratched beyond playability, you are able to burn another copy of that cd. Whether you listen to the songs while they are on your computer, is up to you. Same deal with ROMs, You cna *back them up* as files on your computer, but hey, you cna play them too. But, I admit The day the "NIAA" decides to starts suing individuals about this, i'll stop. (NIAA being *Nintendo Industy Association of America.... Just mocking the RIAA... For suing on music downloads.... Sorry)

Gadwin (The world's greatest game thingier) Duil


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

just realized I responded to a post from 2 years ago...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IF THATS THE CASE, than 90%+ of the people who use roms are doing it the illegal way. If you want a legal rom, the only way is if nintendo (or any other OFFICIAL game company) gives you one, OR you have a cartridge reader and create the rom image. Then it is yours but you must not distribute it. You want roms google it but nobody here will give you any.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How they handle people creating the ROMs in the UK:



ELSPA.COM said:


> Copyright Designs and Patents Act 1988
> 
> Offences
> S.107(1) A person commits an offence, when without the licence of the copyright owner-
> ...


----------



## aarn321 (Jan 30, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> No you're not. That's some bullcrap that someone came up with, just like 'You can have on your computer for 24hrs then you need to delete it'. It's piracy. True you (person downloading) is not paying for it, but the manufacturer is losing on the sale because some jerkoff decided to make an illegal copy of it.


Your so totally right dude. I mean thanks to some jerk the game's creators might not be able to get that 3rd private jet with the dvd theator installed that they've been wanting. They might end up having to stick with only "two" private jets. And what about that private island the creator wanted so bad? As long as rom piracy exists I do not forsee a private island, but a mere summer vacation mansion instead. Thanks to rom piraters, game creators could very well be doomed to a life of only 2nd class luxury.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

aarn321 said:


> Your so totally right dude. I mean thanks to some jerk the game's creators might not be able to get that 3rd private jet with the dvd theator installed that they've been wanting. They might end up having to stick with only "two" private jets. And what about that private island the creator wanted so bad? As long as rom piracy exists I do not forsee a private island, but a mere summer vacation mansion instead. Thanks to rom piraters, game creators could very well be doomed to a life of only 2nd class luxury.


Somebody's a little jealous  Its not like the game sales have to pay teams of hundreds of designers and programmers or anything like that. Thats like robbing bank tellers, because the bank has lots of money anyways.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Not all game companies get stinkin' rich off their games....only the big ones do.

Anyway, it is against the law to use a ROM unless you meet both of the following requirements:

1. You own the original game
2. Your original game is destroyed.

If you own the original game, and it's sitting right next to you, but it's not broken, it is illegal to use a ROM version of it with an emulator. Also, I'm pretty sure you have to make the ROM yourself, not download a copy, to maintain full legality, or at least have the ROM version of your EXACT cartridge/CD, not just the same game. The 24 hours thing is pure BS, and since you have to make the ROM yourself, downloading it serves no purpose...therefore, any ROM that you download is illegal.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

really what it boils down to it, its a grey area that was not fully looked into to cover all copyrights etc and people have exploited that. I'm sure it wasn't really an issue in the 80s, PCs wern't being used for copying stuff, at least not to my knowledge.

I was reading a couple of posts about the 'software license' and about copy protection discs and I thought I would look at one of my games. This is from Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic:



manual said:


> ... You may not:
> (1) copy (other than once for back-up purposes), distribute, rent, lease or sublicense all or any portion of the Software...
> ... (3) transmit the Software over a network, by telephone, or electronically using any means, except in the course of your network multiplayer play of the Software over authorised networks


My thing is if they are trying to stop us from copying the cd with copy protection thingys, how can we make that back up? In any case, if you need to make a back-up, then it should be for the intending machine, not a PC with an emulator.

Also note the distribute part. I would think that having an .ISO of KotOR on a P2P program contisitutes as 'distribution'. No. 3 pretty much says that.



McTimson said:


> Anyway, it is against the law to use a ROM unless you meet both of the following requirements:
> 
> 1. You own the original game
> *2. Your original game is destroyed.*


Not to be the arse on this but I have to disagree on this one. Here's why:


manual said:


> LucasArts warrants to the original consumer purchaser only that the media furnished in this product will be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal use for a period of ninety (90) days from the date of purchase (as evidenced by your receipt). *If the media furnished in this product proves to be defective, and provided that the original consumer purchaser returns the media to LucasArts in accordance with the instructions in this paragraph, LucasArts will replace the defective media:
> (a) free of charge to the original counsumer purchaser, if the media proves to be defective with the ninety (90) day period following the date of purchase, or
> (b) for a fee of $5.00 per CD, if the media proves to be defective after the expiration of the ninety (90) day warranty period, provided that the request is made within a reasonable time from purchase, and LucasArts continues to distibute the CD commercially. ... *


It doesn't say you can use a ROM if your original CD is damaged. You have to send it in for a replacement. True this came from a PC game manual, but I have checked it in my PS and PS2 game manuals and it's the same statement, though the value for the replacement is from $5.00 - $15.00. I don't think that's asking too much since it takes time and materials to make the replacement CD, not to mention the cost of sending it.

It's one of those grey areas that has clearly not been thought out by the gaming industry.

I would be interested to see if anyone has an old manual from the NES/SNES days and see what their license agreement was.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

aarn321 said:


> Your so totally right dude. I mean thanks to some jerk the game's creators might not be able to get that 3rd private jet with the dvd theator installed that they've been wanting. They might end up having to stick with only "two" private jets. And what about that private island the creator wanted so bad? As long as rom piracy exists I do not forsee a private island, but a mere summer vacation mansion instead. Thanks to rom piraters, game creators could very well be doomed to a life of only 2nd class luxury.


Again, people don't think of all the unknown people (i meant by all the people in the credits) and all the materials used. Also they would need to make a profit, no sense making a game that would create a loss. Not only that the profits are not all just so they can get the 3rd jet, it's used for research and development so you can get better games. Without them, we would still be with Pac-Man (maybe alittle extreme but hey, could've happen)


----------



## TheXman! (Jan 31, 2005)

You shouldn't be using ROMs. They're illegal. Illegal person. I'm telling!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Xman, again, if you don't have anything constructive to say, then don't post anything!


----------



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

From what I've read off of ROM DL sites, they basically say that the ESDA (I may have the letter wrong) doesn't really care because (while still illegal) the company won't make any money off the game anyway.

Let me elaborate: If I want to download the little mermaid for the oldschool gameboy, noone will really care because thye've only sold 12 units in 12 years netting them a profit of about $0.12. It would cost them more in legal fees, licenseing etc to chargeme with illegal DLing of the little mermaid than they ever could have made selling the actual game. This is the case for the majority of games available for dowloading as a ROM. These games are out of production, have been for some time now, no longer for sale in retail or online stores, and are no longer NOS (new old stock: i.e. the company that made the game no longer has them for sale directly.)

Games that are still really popular despite their age (such as Mario [for all platforms new and old], Zelda, james bond games, I think mega man games, and others of that level of popularity). The ESDA has ruled that the manufacturers still stand to make money off of those old games or those manufacturers have filed legal papers to prevent DLs of those ROMs.

On a side note, N64 is rumored to become a popular Emulator and ROM choice now that the years have gone by and it (N64 and it's respective ROMs) have declined in popularity. See above paragraph.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

From what I've read off of ROM DL sites, they basically say that the ESDA (I may have the letter wrong) doesn't really care because (while still illegal) the company won't make any money off the game anyway.

Probably more bullcrap from them, trying to justify the downloading.

Here's the thing, Nintendo has been re-releasing their old NES games on the Advance. The games are indentical to the predecessors so if I downloaded a ROM for the old version I would probably be stinged on it because they can claim its for the new version.


----------



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Probably more bullcrap from them, trying to justify the downloading.


Did you not read the rest of my post?

Let me put in really simple terms. It's like if I stole a pack of $0.25 pack of gum from the 7/11. hey, instead of catching me or letting it go, they file a class action law suit to fine me for $0.25. The legal fees would amount to at least a few hundred dollars if not a few thousand. Catch my drift? They'd be spending hundreds if not thousands to sue me for a quarter for their gum. Re-read my little mermaid analogy.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I use emulators and I am not going to deny it. The thing is emulators are legal and roms are not. I like pacman and galaga, they really take me back to a different time when the world was a better place.

I buy games and support the industry but try to find a pacman machine to drop a quarter in. What I do is wrong and I know it. I don't make any excuses for it and I will not help anyone else do it. I will not act like this is something I would never do because that would be lying in the first degree. The rules of this forum are quite explicit on the subject and I would never help anyone with an emulator problem but hey the classics are playable.

There are some licensed roms for sale these days. A quick google will help find them and if you needed support with a legally bought and paid for rom I would think that the company you bought it from would provide it. I know space invaders is available legally but in the same instance if someone is asking a question on emulation and rom use you have no idea where the rom came from, so no help.

Man, this is an old post and a tired subject.

http://www.starroms.com/ <Legal roms. Might just be the start of something good????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Interstate said:


> Did you not read the rest of my post?
> 
> Let me put in really simple terms. It's like if I stole a pack of $0.25 pack of gum from the 7/11. hey, instead of catching me or letting it go, they file a class action law suit to fine me for $0.25. The legal fees would amount to at least a few hundred dollars if not a few thousand. Catch my drift? They'd be spending hundreds if not thousands to sue me for a quarter for their gum. Re-read my little mermaid analogy.


There's a difference in a pack of gum and software that has been protected for at least 50 years from when it was copyrighted. They can sue you for more than what its worth.


----------



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

There's a maximm penalty per rom. They cannot sue me for twenty million dollars because I stole the little mermaid rom. Legal fees can get really high really fast. It'd be more frugle to sue me for a couple thousand dollars and pay several thousand in legal fees.

Now if I had 200 roms on my harddrive, then it'd be a different story. Then they could sue me for 200 times whatever a rom can be sued for.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> Now if I had 200 roms on my harddrive, then it'd be a different story. Then they could sue me for 200 times whatever a rom can be sued for.


That is usually the case with most people.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't think any company is going to say 'You can make a ROM image of this game in case the original breaks.' It's just one of those things you can do, they just don't tell you.

The reason the copy protection stuff is there is because even though you can copy it, they still don't want you to...I mean, if they really thought you should have a back-up copy, they would ship 2 copies of the game in one box, and tell you to put one copy somewhere safe or something. They put the copy protection there so that if you need it copied, and you can't, you'll have to pay them more money if the game breaks.



Whether the company stands to make money on suing you or not, the fact remains that it's illegal to download ROM's, and almost always illegal to use them. The companies may not care all that much, but it's still illegal. Is that going to stop most people? No. Am I expecting people to never use ROM's again because they're illegal? Absolutely not. Do I expect people to not ask for help with ROM's on this forum because they're illegal and the site could be held responsible? Yes.

Oh, and it's not always about the company getting money from your illegal actions...you have to realize that if you do get caught, they'll probably tell the police, which means all your stuff will probably get confiscated, and anything else you have on your PC that's illegal will be found, and you'll be screwed over by whatever other companies want to sue you, and you'll probably go to jail as well.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, and jail sucks from what I remember. It has been a very long time, like about 25 years.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad skivvy...bad


----------



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

If you purchase software from a retailer you are not allowed to return it once opened. However, if you open the box and disagree with the EULA you are obligated to return it. Being that you cant return it you are not bound by the EULA. Therefore, if the EULA is not enforceable, any provisions about copying are null and void.

Will


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Actually, a recent court decision ruled that customers may return the software after they have bought it if they disagree with the EULA, as long as they have not installed it. It involved a lot of big stores (Best Buy was one, I think), and I would expect companies to start putting some main EULA stuff on the outside of the box, or put some sort of sticker on the jewel case inside where if its opened, they won't let you return it.

And your argument is flawed anyway...just because you don't want the thing doesn't mean that you can break the rules that are set for it. Once you use the software, or play the game, you agree to the EULA. If you open the box and decide you don't agree with the EULA, and the store won't take it back, just contact the company, the have to do something about it, and if they don't, just threaten to take it to court.


----------



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

I was talking about ROMS which are cartridge based and almost completely phased out of production (Nintendo DS excluded). This doesnt pertain to newer CD/DVD based media where the court decision is based.

Fair use and copyright have been at odds for ages. Recent court decisions doesnt grandfather in those that have made backups of ROMS prior to the ruling. You cant be prosecuted for making a backup before it was illegal to do so. Therefore, having a backup of a game that was made prior to the ruling would be legal.

Will


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Tidus, get your self righteous face out of your *** and look at things logically here for a minute. The subject of this thread is about an NES game that has been out of production for years now. Noone is making money on these games whether legally or illigally. Other than used cartridges, you can't even legally BUY these games anymore. Nintendo doesn't CARE about these games anymore as long as noone is PROFITING from them.

Bye the way....Your usage of Final Fantasy characters in your avatar technically violates copyright laws so you are no better than the rest of us. SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

cheese said:


> Bad skivvy...bad


LOL.. I used to be "not so good", but bad??


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

tdi_veedub: When you can find me a quote, letter, press release, or something from Nintendo that says they don't care about their old games because they don't profit from them, I'll believe you. Until then, any illegal discussion of ROM's won't be tolerated on these forums, which includes where to get them and how to use them. Oh, and watch your language.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

OK McTimson, you wanted Nintendo's stance.

http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#download_rom


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

tdi_veedub said:


> Tidus, get your self righteous face out of your *** and look at things logically here for a minute. The subject of this thread is about an NES game that has been out of production for years now. Noone is making money on these games whether legally or illigally. Other than used cartridges, you can't even legally BUY these games anymore. Nintendo doesn't CARE about these games anymore as long as noone is PROFITING from them.
> 
> Bye the way....Your usage of Final Fantasy characters in your avatar technically violates copyright laws so you are no better than the rest of us. SHUT THE HELL UP


Right im going to jump in and defend my man here, no worries i got your back tidus.

Nintendo still do care about these games. Why not? They made them, they own the copyright for them...now why wouldnt they care?

YEs fine, these games have long since been in production, and yes you can only pick up a second hand copy, but ROms are still ilegal. Thats the just of it, every one realises it, yet this argument goes on.

So, if tehse products stil are under copyright, then these products still are ilegal, and if caught, or reported Nintendo, being an exceptionally large company, quite prone to keeping its products its own, will no doubt try to take action against the persons involved.

Let me ask you something. What if you created the game? You paid the team to generate it, you paid for advertising and production etc>...

How would you feel if you found your product, that you worked so hard on getting copied ilegally? Not very happy, i know i wouldnt be. Fair enough you may not make momnney on it now, but royalties and the such still count for a great deal, the brand name counts for a great deal as well as the fact that the series of games may well have been continued farther. SOnic, mario etc...these games are not only copyright, but thecharacters are too.

And yes Tidus's use of Tidus from FFX may well be ilegal, depending on where it was sourced, if it was drawn by somebody else, outwith the team, then it doesnt qualify under copyright, and the person who drew it, not tidus would be liable for prosecution if my reading of it is right.

This is an age-old arguement, that can be solved very easily.

It comes down to the sam eone point that every one is saying here...

ROMS ARE ILEGAL!!! No two ways about it. If you use them, you may get caught. Its like downloading mp3's ilegally. You will get caught eventually. The just of it is...dont do it. You know the law, you know whats right.

Also skivvy...if you want packman outwith a machine, try it on the game-boy, its exactly the same. i have it somewhere. Great game.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, also why the such violent posting tdi? theres no need to get so worked up about something like this? Lets face it, at one point in time, we may have all broken the law, we have to learn not to, and learn that in doing so we must accept the consequences. CHill out.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

tdi_veedub said:


> Tidus, get your self righteous face out of your *** and look at things logically here for a minute. The subject of this thread is about an NES game that has been out of production for years now. Noone is making money on these games whether legally or illigally. Other than used cartridges, you can't even legally BUY these games anymore. Nintendo doesn't CARE about these games anymore as long as noone is PROFITING from them.
> 
> Bye the way....Your usage of Final Fantasy characters in your avatar technically violates copyright laws so you are no better than the rest of us. SHUT THE HELL UP


First off, you should think twice before telling someone you don't know to shut up and get their face out of their arse.

Secondly:


ohheck on post 10 said:


> http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp :
> 
> "Can I Download a Nintendo ROM from the Internet if I Already Own the Authentic Game?
> 
> ...


Third: This thread was created over 2 YEARS AGO.

Forth: The images for my avatar can be used providing that I don't alter them and then call them my own and sell it. I know the copyright laws, especially with images since I deal with copyrighted images. If the case that my avatar is in voilation, then technically most of the avatars here on TSG are in voilation. Don't even try to talk to me about copyright laws.

To be quite honest, you seem to be the one that would break the law to get what you want for free. You can't and won't beat me at copyright laws.

Karma's a b**** and it will bite you in the arse.

Case closed.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

and talking about avatars, under your fantasy world, your avatar of stimpy would also be in voilation


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

good call there tidus, i was going to mention it, but mike provides the ren and stimpy oen one the avatar list so decided not too. lol. 

That guys seriously goty a problem either way. lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ty  well I guess he doesn't, well can't prove he's right so that's the end of it. Make that be a lesson to all, never tell me a bull face lie or I will punish you for it by getting the facts shoved right up your jacksie 

Do not think that the companies don't care. They do and they will sue the [insert own word]load out of you.

I'm getting this thread closed just to end this ridiculous arguement.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> ty  well I guess he doesn't, well can't prove he's right so that's the end of it. Make that be a lesson to all, never tell me a bull face lie or I will punish you for it by getting the facts shoved right up your jacksie
> 
> Do not think that the companies don't care. They do and they will sue the [insert own word]load out of you.
> 
> I'm getting this thread closed just to end this ridiculous arguement.


 It needs it, 2 years is way too long.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

tdi_veedub said:


> Tidus, get your self righteous face out of your *** and look at things logically here for a minute. The subject of this thread is about an NES game that has been out of production for years now. Noone is making money on these games whether legally or illigally. Other than used cartridges, you can't even legally BUY these games anymore. Nintendo doesn't CARE about these games anymore as long as noone is PROFITING from them.
> 
> Bye the way....Your usage of Final Fantasy characters in your avatar technically violates copyright laws so you are no better than the rest of us. SHUT THE HELL UP


You need to clean up your language around here, first and foremost.

Closing thread.


----------

